# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Reset

## joweme

A vuestra humilde opinion cual seria el juego por exelencia mas rapido en resetear.

----------


## Pulgas

Pues no termino de entendr la pregunta. En magia de cerca hay miles de juegos que no es que sean rápidos, sino que no necesitan ser reseteados: desde monedas, hasta juegos con FP; desde cordones hasta juegos con anillos. Y en cartomagia, ni te cuento.

----------


## M.David

Es lo que dice Pulgas, hay millones de juegos que no necesitan prearación ninguna con cartas, monedas, FP, cuerdas...

----------


## jhg

Pues supongo que ya tenemos respuesta, los más rapidos son los que no necesitan preparacion, los improntu.

----------


## Mariano2010

Hay miles, pero los más rápidos y sencillos son con banditas elásticas!

----------


## joweme

Quizas pregunte mal  pues me referia a los que claramente hay que resetearlos como por ejemplo el de Henry Evans, por poner un ejemplo: el viaje mas rapido del mundo. siempre refiriendome a magia de cerca gracias por vuestras opiniones.

----------


## M.David

¿En magia de cerca, escena...?

----------


## mayico

M-David, lee otra vez el mensaje de justo encima de tu ultimo post, ahí tienes la respuesta a tu pregunta.

----------


## M.David

> M-David, lee otra vez el mensaje de justo encima de tu ultimo post, ahí tienes la respuesta a tu pregunta.


Lo siento, debo ser ciego (o tonto :302: ) o algo...

----------


## Pulgas

> siempre refiriendome a magia de cerca.


Escoge tú: o ciego, o tonto.  :001 302:

----------


## M.David

Comentario dedicado a Iban  :302:  (offtopic completamente)

Ni ciego ni tonto.
(Bueeeeeeeno, un poco de cada)

----------

